# algreen vs tetra?



## Dreadful (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey all, been lurking for awhile now but havent yet posted until now 

Just wondering opinions on a few particular models of pump for the sump I'm going to be building. I work at rona so i get a good deal on these.. I am mostly concerned about noise level and durability.

Also these are designed for ponds.. are they okay for marine aquariums? 

The models are:
Tetra WGP 550
Algreen Superflo 2000

Appreciate any input


----------

